# Cheap non-electric vacuum sealer for storing seeds, food



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't afford an electric sealer.. and if the SHTF.. there may be no electricity.
Me being a big Google and coupon fan.. I found this site.

http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Alvin-Vacuum-Sealer/

He shows you how to assemble.

I got my brake bleeder from Harbor Freight. 
On sale 2 weeks ago.. $19.99. Used a 20% off coupon, $5.00 off coupon (mailed by harbor freight to customers) and a free flashlight coupon. (using coupons is another venture) Total cost= $12.99 
Harbor freight bleeder http://www.harborfreight.com/brake-bleeder-and-vacuum-pump-kit-92474.html
(not on sale now unless it is in one of their many sales flyers) 
20% off coupon - http://dealspl.us/imageview.php?f=108017
Free Flashlight - http://dealspl.us/imageview.php?f=100306

Food Saver Jar Sealers- I use both wide mouth and small mouth jars. You can find the small mouth sealer at Bass Pro Shop.. but they do not have the large. I ordered direct from Food Saver.. as that was the only place I could find the wide mouth sealer. Since I was ordering.. I didn't worry about going to Bass Pro.
Cost of both jar sealers- Lg - $9.99 Sm 7.19 = Total $17.18 forgot what shipping was.
Coupon code to enter at checkout for:
20% off
Code: upromisef20
Other coupon codes-
http://www.coupon-b.net/Foodsaver.htm

Anyway.. I ended up paying around $12 for both tops. 
(we did a multiple order)

Total price for Non-electric sealer and 2 Food Saver Tops- LESS than $25.
PLUS.. I have a free flashlight. dance:

We use our sealer everyday!! Yesterday I made homemade crackers... stored the rest in a wide mouth quart jar. Storing heirloom corn seed tomorrow, after it comes out of the freezer.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ingenious!
Thank you.
Can you share your cracker recipe- I make them too in a effort to stay away from yeast bread which I bake for Don but try not to eat. I normally make a great recipe using lots of raw nut and seed flour but always looking for more ideas!
Thank you!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Sure... now.. just to find where to post it... :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Rett for all this info!!


----------



## Blaziken (Nov 22, 2016)

The cheap vacuum sealers are mostly maunual ones. The manual one has its biggest price advantage and requires less sealer bags. However I still prefer automatice one, which saves me from trivia like arranging bags or rolls, opening the patch, etc. I got my maxkon vacuum sealer at Crazysales, 30% off. I will use the vac sealer for processed meat like sausage, sticks, etc as well as the good chops and steaks. I will use the paper for trimmings or stuff I've already ground up and plan on processing into something else in the not so distant future. All in all, thanks for the info.


----------



## Glori (Apr 10, 2017)

Great Info!!


----------

